# Shimano 105 5700 hubs



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

Has anyone had any success locating these? They are made in black and I'd like to build a Mavic Open Pro CD rimset around them. It seems everyone is out of stock. Anybody have this experience as well? What happened? Low production or because it is new?


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

When I ordered my new wheels 2 weeks ago, I was told the new 105 stuff wasn't available yet. They didn't have a date, but it sounded like it was a month or so away.


----------

